# Vehicle Adaptations for various prepper roles (UK)



## northernraider

Vehicle Adaptations for various prepper roles

I am wondering what adaptations and modifications other preppers have made to their vehicles to enhance their role in support of your prepping.

I originally drove a large Transit van fitted out as a Bug Out Vehicle in the form of a stealth camper (That’s a camper van with either no side windows or blanked off side windows, light being provide only by sunroofs etc) That large van allowed with to be almost totally self -sufficient for extended periods with kitchen, toilet, sleeping bags, fridge, masses of storage for water fuel etc, multiple leisure batteries etc, but no space for porta loo (replaced by a folding shovel for now)

However when the Transit died of old age lack of funds and a desire for much better fuel economy coupled with a desire to be far more low profile drove me down in my search for a replacement vehicle. Costs and other issues drove me down from vans, ignoring midsize vehicle and cars straight into the arms of the Japanese cult vehicles the “Kei” cars.

This in itself has left me facing an interesting quandary in what upgrades to I make to this vehicle and what adaptations I make to make it more suited to being owned by a prepper.

So far I have fitted blind screens to the rear and passenger area to make it more private and I have built a quick release timber frame for the luggage area that allows me to secure extra fuel cans and extra water containers. I managed to squeeze a comprehensive amount of tools and spares into the under floor spare wheel compartment.

The Kei car in my case is a Suzuki Wagon R and this is very square and boxy shaped which maximises the small amount of storage space, one disadvantage is it has an up and over tailgate which prevents me from relocating the spare wheel onto the back door because the gas struts holding the door won’t take the extra weight. After TSHTF when aesthetics are not important I can see the spare being shifted up onto a roof rack mounting this freeing up more internal space for extra supplies. (Note to ones-self consider getting second spare wheel)

I can still get three Bug Out Bags, micro kitchen, extra fuel and water containers, food supplies, sleeping bags, breakdown gear like tow ropes and sand mats on board, plus comprehensive first aid kit etc. With extra jerry cans on board I have a range in excess of 500 miles because the 1300 cc Wagon R does just under 50 MPG compared to the 28/30 MPG I got off the Transit van

I could fit a roof rack basket and bull bar IF I could find one to fit.

I’m thinking about fitting both a CB radio and a PMR 446 radio antennas to the vehicle to allow me better mobile coms using the modified UV5RC PMR and possible an Intek H520 CB.

I’ve got extra driving lights and Sat Nav fitted to assist with single user operation.

The space above the parcel shelf that covers the cargo area is suitable for soft bags for carrying extra clothes and personal ablutions kit, plus spare footwear, brolly, and even the compound bow PDWs.

So when (if) it ever is finished I should have a vehicle suitable for EDC duty (shopping school runs, commute etc) Bugging in or out and extended reccies of the area I live.

One advantage of this downsizing apart from the huge jump in fuel economy (American preppers are still decades behind us on fuel economy issues) is it is so much easier to hide this little vehicle from prying eyes. I only need one hessian cover and one scrim net to make it disappear.

So after that rambling preamble I am really keen to hear about what adaptations or mods you have made to your vehicles for operations in the UK after TSHTF.

Please make an effort to reply as many people can benefit from learning about even simple concepts that make the chances of survival that bit better.

Respects NR


----------



## LincTex

northernraider said:


> I am really keen to hear about what adaptations or mods you have made to your vehicles for operations in the UK after TSHTF.


Sorry.... not in the UK.

However, here is what I have done:

1) Large capacity alternator - Leece-Neville "555" series at 160 amps (from a large lorry) that serves two purposes: It charges my two large deep-cycle marine batteries, and can also be used as a portable DC welder for repairs, welding shut a gate, etc. I have about 23-25 feet of copper cable so I have to be relatively close to wheat I am trying to weld.

In addition, I have two large 800 CCA vehicle starting batteries; these are charged by the standard engine alternator.

2) I keep a 1500 watt (continuous, 300 watt peak) DC-to-AC inverter that will run a variety of power tools such as drills, grinders, air compressor, electric chainsaw, etc. (all on board).

3) I have yet to add auxiliary lighting. LED technology has advanced enough with prices low enough that now is the time to make sure I get the ones I need.

4) I have added long range fuel tanks. My Cummins diesel will get over 25 mpg on a good day, but if I have to use it to charge batteries while stationary that would use fuel at no miles driven - but I do not see that happening much if ever. I can do a LOT of work on two deep cycle marine batteries, which will then charge once I start driving again. With nearly 100 gallons of diesel capacity installed under the frame (3 tanks), I can travel close to 2500 miles if conditions were perfect... plus I have portable containers I can place in the bed/box as well.

5) Dual spare tire carriers, with provisions for a third - only one is loaded at all times, but I have have another ready to go. I can "piggy back" a third easily if needed

6) Heavy duty trailer hitch - because if you do plan to bug out, you DO have a trailer to pull behind you as well - don't you? My trailer has a bed 16 feet by approx 6.5 feet and weighs 1100 lbs empty (max gross capacity is 7000 lbs). If I knew I really truly needed to leave the area, I would look like a "Grapes of Wrath" vehicle traveling with all the kit I would have loaded and bringing with me!


----------



## LincTex

northernraider said:


> I could fit a roof rack basket and bull bar IF I could find one to fit.


Highly recommended. I would remove the "IF I could find one" and change to "I will make one that suits me"


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Tyres....Tires. In my view are the 1 most important thing for a bov. No point bugging out if the first piece of debris you drive over takes out a tire.


On the otherhand I originally thought you must have owned something like a suziki jimny or other light 4x4 but after googling it looks more like a transitvan with smaller wheels that hasnt hit puberty yet so i dont think you will find a decent tire for it. At least you wont get car jacked.


----------



## northernraider

Ugly beast isnt it , I can get run flat tyres for it and I have already squirted puncture prevention sealer into the tyres. Once they where out I'll get some Pirrili or Michelin mud and snow tyres, noisier but grippier.

One thing I do like about it is that its so narrow I can easily get it down many English footpaths and cycle ways as extra bug out routes, something impossible with most full sized vehicles


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

haha 
I like maxxis tires, Ive used them for many years and they are pretty tuff offroad and on. Maybe price them as well.

You should be able to get front and rear steel bars made up if you like. Problem being is the airbags and also the weight with the small engine.

If you climb underneath the car you may find a few spots you could fit some custom fabbed petrol and water tanks....maybe a spare battery for a duel battery setup.

You could do a simple alloy pipe rear bar and then weld ontop of it a swing away spare wheel carrier +jerry can holder.

If your were over here id make a rear bar for you just for laughs


----------



## LincTex

Yikes... I was thinking like a Suzuki tracker or sidekick.

1) You need a trailer. A vehicle that small needs to be thought of along the lines of a "large motorcycle" and not a "small truck".

2) How much to you care about the interior? I would gut the cloth and plastic and have a go with a plasma cutter... then weld back in the structure I know would be helpful.

If you plan to bug out to the land of stuffed animals, you are already all set. If you plan to haul any decent amount of kit, you *need* modifications. A wire feed welder spooled with .020 MIG wire will be your best friend!!


----------



## LincTex

2012 SUZUKI WAGON R 1.3L L4 : Electrical : Alternator
Voltage [V]: 14; 
Alternator Charge Current [A]: 45
Number of Belt Ribs: 3;

Ouch, that sucks. You can't upgrade anything on this vehicle.... You effectively have a four-wheeled motorcycle.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

lol LincTex,

I think Northernraider would have a heart attack if he left his car with us for a week for minor modifications to suit bugging out. 40 amp alternator??......is it hand crank?

Northernraider, maybe you should pick up a weekend 4x4. LR defender or Nissan patrol. Use your currant car to get home from work then use the 4x4 to get out of dodge.


----------



## LincTex

eddy_dvyvan said:


> I think Northernraider would have a heart attack if he left his car with us for a week for minor modifications to suit bugging out.


HECK YEAH!!!!












eddy_dvyvan said:


> 40 amp alternator??......is it hand crank?


Nope..... recoil rope starter!!


----------



## northernraider

eddy_dvyvan said:


> haha
> .
> 
> If your were over here id make a rear bar for you just for laughs


I'll get a HD tow bracket fitted and fit a jerry can carrier to it.


----------



## northernraider

My other vehicle ( Veee- hickle for the US, Ute for the Aussies ) is my Mitsubishi Shogun Pinin 4x4. You have to consider geography over here cos space is so damn tight, Large 4x4s are not always the best option and in the UK towed trailers are more of a liability. The "idea"l 4x4 BOV with offroad capability in the UK would prolly be something like a Pinzgaur or Bremach AWD van, or a hard top Perenti 6x6. I would like an Iveco Daily 3 litre panel van stealth camper with 4x4 conversion.

Many roads and lanes are not much more than 5 ft wide around here, many BOL locations such as old quarries, copses etc are accessed by what were originally saddleways IE only good for a horse, but the micro vans, 4x4s and cars will also fit down them.

I did decades in the Brit army driving most of the Brit, US and German kit and none of it would be really suited to the geograpghy in parts of the UK, Its like when the US Rangers had to buy narrow Land Rovers instead of Hummers for the top part of Afghanistan.

A few years ago on its very first entry the Russian Lada Niva Cossack a tiny little 4x4 entered the factory Landrover off road competition, everyone laughed at it until it won!!

I notice trends in 4x4 purchasing by our local farming and rural communities and they too use small vehicle like Diahatsu fourtraks, Jimneys, Panda 4x4s, Pinins, Rav 4s, even Vitaras to get to their more remote nbits of land, with quads and gators to get really out the way.

Your superb vehicles and mods are prolly best suited to the outback and the boonies but around here size matters


----------



## LincTex

northernraider said:


> and in the UK towed trailers are more of a liability.


Huh? How do you figure? I have seen photos and videos of people in the UK pulling huge caravans with small cars. That would be so illegal in the USA.

What you need is one of the fold-up 4x8 trailers, only $259 here (with coupon). Just make sure you have everything ready to load onto it. Take it out, unfold it, load it, and go!!

http://www.harborfreight.com/1195-l...tility-trailer-with-12-inch-wheels-90154.html


----------



## northernraider

Naaa, I dont need a trailer, they are no good for my needs, I like to remain self contained in one vehicle, remember in this area its only 100 miles coast to coast.


----------



## Boomy

northernraider said:


> Naaa, I dont need a trailer, they are no good for my needs, I like to remain self contained in one vehicle, remember in this area its only 100 miles coast to coast.


:eyebulge:WOW!? I drive that every time I go fishing?:eyebulge:
NorthernRaider- our view is also a little skewed due to the fact that we are Texans. Crossing our state can take more than a day.... :laugh: We measure a drive by time vs miles.


----------



## Tirediron

tire chains or the newer clip grips can be a really handy tool that is often over looked on any vehicle


----------



## northernraider

Boomy said:


> :eyebulge:WOW!? I drive that every time I go fishing?:eyebulge:
> NorthernRaider- our view is also a little skewed due to the fact that we are Texans. Crossing our state can take more than a day.... :laugh: We measure a drive by time vs miles.


I know I lived in southern Kansas for a few months, distances are totally different but so is the terrain in the US, many of our tracks in the UK are a thousand years old and were originally for horses, our nation is crisscrossed with trails, paths, roads, byways, tracks etc, and also in many rural areas there are thousands of bridges, fords, tunnels, cuttings etc that even an F150 pickup would get wedged in solid.

Its as i said before in a similar way your SF troops have to use narrow landrovers to get around northern Afghanistan, its the same for many remote locations in the UK, Small is good in many ( but not all cases)

Another point often overlooked by our dear Cousins in the continental 48 is our climate, its often overlooked that we are on a similar lateral position as New Foundland or British Columbia so we can get some truly evil weather. So surviving long term bugged out in a tent is not really a viable option for a family, but more likely to succeed in a self contained Camper Van ( RV)


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

At least you guys in the UK still use standard shift rather than automatic for the most part. Having a clutch enables you to at least quick start a car with a push. One of my kids is thinking about relocating to the UK to be with their significant other. I hate to see them go since she is my kid and that is a lot of separation to deal with. I am afraid culture shock may be a bit for her to take. 

We do have a few economy cars in our group and most of those folks use modular containers (Rubbermaid, etc.) to keep their gear in and ready to load. Roof racks, boot racks for rear of car, possibly a small trailer if the vehicle will accommodate one. Be sure the trailer contains gear you can afford to leave behind if things get to dicey and you have to cut it loose. 

Remember stealth is a big deal for you guys in UK. A roof rack does not draw a great deal of attention. A gun rack might give you away. Seriously, you have to keep your day to day hauling gear to what you can hide inside the vehicle. since you are pretty far north in the UK, if I remember correctly, you are pretty close to Scotland on the East Coast you should have a better time getting away than those folks stuck in the greater London mess. That is one place i would not want to be caught in when things go really bad. 

Best wishes to you and good to have you with us. GB


----------



## northernraider

GrinnanBarrett said:


> At least you guys in the UK still use standard shift rather than automatic for the most part. Having a clutch enables you to at least quick start a car with a push. One of my kids is thinking about relocating to the UK to be with their significant other. I hate to see them go since she is my kid and that is a lot of separation to deal with. I am afraid culture shock may be a bit for her to take.
> 
> We do have a few economy cars in our group and most of those folks use modular containers (Rubbermaid, etc.) to keep their gear in and ready to load. Roof racks, boot racks for rear of car, possibly a small trailer if the vehicle will accommodate one. Be sure the trailer contains gear you can afford to leave behind if things get to dicey and you have to cut it loose.
> 
> Remember stealth is a big deal for you guys in UK. A roof rack does not draw a great deal of attention. A gun rack might give you away. Seriously, you have to keep your day to day hauling gear to what you can hide inside the vehicle. since you are pretty far north in the UK, if I remember correctly, you are pretty close to Scotland on the East Coast you should have a better time getting away than those folks stuck in the greater London mess. That is one place i would not want to be caught in when things go really bad.
> 
> Best wishes to you and good to have you with us. GB


Hi GB, I could not afford the luxury of automatic transmission it uses too much extra fuel and petrol is about $11 a gallon over here now.

Personally I would be very careful about your Sig other moving over here some places are seriously unsafe now, imagine Detroit but with English , Asian and African accents, In some areas an American accent would attract the copious numbers of muslim hate mongers towards her. Other parts are much safer of course but as a very loose generalisation she should avoid ALL major UK cities, Even many Brits wont go into London any more as its too unsafe.

Yes regarding Modular systems a lot of my gear is stored in RUBs (Really Useful Boxes, clear modular plastic tubs like Rubbermaids), or israel made ZAG storage tubs, I went modular years ago because it made fitting out my old van much quicker than having fitted cabinets in the cargo area.

The only gun I have is an air rifle, I refuse to go through the nazi licencing system for an FAC which puts you on too many official radar screens, Compound bows and crossbows are my groups prime security tools.

Yup I am way up north well away from most of the larger cities, We no longer go to London any more its just to dangerous, dirty and expensive, besides its a socialist, islamist paradise.

As for stealth I am a major advocate and supporter of the Gray Man school of prepping . Even wrote an article about it.


----------



## northernraider

Moving slightly off topic, when I was in the US many of my dearly missed Kansan survivalist families actually went to places like Mexico to buy diesel engined, stick shift vehicles and brought them back to use as BOVs on SW KS and SE CO. They like the extra flexability, simplicity and economy they get from big lazy diesels doing all the hauling for them, and of course the US being based of diesel transportation makes finding diesel far easier than finding gasoline. ( Trucks & Locos, Tractors and Ploughs)


----------



## northernraider

LincTex said:


> Huh? How do you figure? I have seen photos and videos of people in the UK pulling huge caravans with small cars. That would be so illegal in the USA.
> 
> What you need is one of the fold-up 4x8 trailers, only $259 here (with coupon). Just make sure you have everything ready to load onto it. Take it out, unfold it, load it, and go!!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1195-l...tility-trailer-with-12-inch-wheels-90154.html


Good informative post Lincs thanks very much, one point I note that many preppers I know who do use trailers usually have them modified to accept the same sized wheels and tyres as the tow vehicle.


----------



## Geek999

Any discussion of vehicles needs to consider mission. Is the vehicle intended to simply get you to the BOL, or is it intended to operate in the PAW? Personally, if I were in the UK, the BOV I would want would be a boat.


----------



## northernraider

Geek, in my case the Wagon R is a Recce / EDC drive than would probably be used as a Bug IN vehicle, the wifes 4x4 would be the Paw vehicle. No rivers near here and the sea is way to rough most of the time. Boats could be handy in the west and Scotland with all the lakes and lochs. The canal network could probably be used but that stops well south of here.


----------



## Geek999

Unfortunately, I have had to get off an island due to a disaster situation, so I'd still suggest trailering a boat or docking one on the coast.


----------



## LincTex

Geek999 said:


> Any discussion of vehicles needs to consider mission. Is the vehicle intended to simply get you to the BOL, or is it intended to operate in the PAW?


Good observation. 
If you have a well-stocked alternate location, and the only objective is to arrive safely and in a timely manner, then the means of transportation will have less requirements.

At the very least, if there are any trees in your route of travel, a good sized inverter and an electric chainsaw would be a necessity, as well as some nylon straps and also a "come-a-long".

If you plan to use the vehicle for housing and power, the vehicle needs change drastically.


----------



## northernraider

LincTex said:


> Good observation.
> If you have a well-stocked alternate location, and the only objective is to arrive safely and in a timely manner, then the means of transportation will have less requirements.
> 
> At the very least, if there are any trees in your route of travel, a good sized inverter and an electric chainsaw would be a necessity, as well as some nylon straps and also a "come-a-long".
> 
> If you plan to use the vehicle for housing and power, the vehicle needs change drastically.


Or a coil of det cord :laugh:


----------



## Geek999

LincTex said:


> Good observation.
> If you have a well-stocked alternate location, and the only objective is to arrive safely and in a timely manner, then the means of transportation will have less requirements.
> 
> At the very least, if there are any trees in your route of travel, a good sized inverter and an electric chainsaw would be a necessity, as well as some nylon straps and also a "come-a-long".
> 
> If you plan to use the vehicle for housing and power, the vehicle needs change drastically.


Having just been through Sandy (45,000+ downed trees just in NJ) and having used one of those little electric chain saws, I can tell you that just won't do the job. You need a real chain saw with a minimum 20" blade and rubber boots to insulate you from the possibility of electricity on the ground, albiet there wasn't much electricity to worry about as there wasn't any power this side of PA.

The rest of the advice is fine.

Don't forget lots of cup holders and kwoozies.


----------



## Boomy

Geek999 said:


> Having just been through Sandy (45,000+ downed trees just in NJ) and having used one of those little electric chain saws, I can tell you that just won't do the job. You need a real chain saw with a minimum 20" blade and rubber boots to insulate you from the possibility of electricity on the ground, albiet there wasn't much electricity to worry about as there wasn't any power this side of PA.
> 
> The rest of the advice is fine.
> 
> Don't forget lots of cup holders and kwoozies.


Actually most electrics will out torque your average home improvement gas saw. The trick is to swap out the chain for a higher quality one. 20" blade would not be an absolute due to the fact that it's easier for one man to top the crown off of a tree, than it is for one man to roll various, large, and heavy logs out of the way. Add in the short lifespane of fuel. Electric has it's merits. Just Saying.....


----------



## Geek999

Boomy said:


> Actually most electrics will out torque your average home improvement gas saw. The trick is to swap out the chain for a higher quality one. 20" blade would not be an absolute due to the fact that it's easier for one man to top the crown off of a tree, than it is for one man to roll various, large, and heavy logs out of the way. Add in the short lifespane of fuel. Electric has it's merits. Just Saying.....


Topping the trees wasn't a problem. The trees were nicely laid out across the roads. There were also quite a few telephone poles in the mix. The trees that came down tended to be larger as the smaller trees were able to bend in the wind better.

In the case of a hurricane, the fuel should be purchased just before the storm.


----------



## northernraider

Geek999 said:


> Unfortunately, I have had to get off an island due to a disaster situation, so I'd still suggest trailering a boat or docking one on the coast.


Yeah Manhattan does that to people :2thumb:


----------



## Geek999

northernraider said:


> Yeah Manhattan does that to people :2thumb:


To compound the problem, when the World Trade Center collapsed, the result was to puncture the barrier with the Hudson river. There is a PATH station under the World Trade Center. (For those unfamiliar with the area PATH is a train system that runs a train between NY and NJ. It moves a huge number of people in and out of the city each day.) The result was to flood the PATH tunnels taking them out of commission.

When the blackout occurred a couple years later, the PATH was again disabled as the trains are electric.

I think it is safe to expect that if you are on an island when disaster strikes all bridges and tunnels will be at risk of closure.

I do have to give the crews of the ferries credit for working so hard to get as many people home on both occasions as they did.


----------



## LincTex

Boomy said:


> it's easier for one man to top the crown off of a tree, than it is for one man to roll various, large, and heavy logs out of the way. Electric has it's merits. Just Saying.....


I wasn't suggesting an all-out arbor assault. Besides, if the tree is that big you may just need to find another route. With some nylon straps and a come-a-long I could probably move the limbs needed to pass by. REMEMBER, his dinky little toy car Suzuki doesn't have a lot of extra room for a full blown chainsaw support kit.


----------



## Geek999

LincTex said:


> I wasn't suggesting an all-out arbor assault. Besides, if the tree is that big you may just need to find another route. With some nylon straps and a come-a-long I could probably move the limbs needed to pass by. REMEMBER, his dinky little toy car Suzuki doesn't have a lot of extra room for a full blown chainsaw support kit.


In the space of 14 months we had Hurricane Irene, an ice storm, and Hurricane Sandy, each of which brought down large numbers of trees blocking roads and making simple movement a PITA. An all-out arbor assault. Sounds like exactly what we need here!


----------

